# Strange things happen on the ice.



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

While I sit here wishing for Ice I was reflecting back on some really awesome experiences I've had Ice Fishing, many times I go alone, and on day I headed up to scofeild, it was late ice, and in the afternoon during the week, there was only a few guys fishing, I really started getting into the fish, I was fishing on the south end, and I was sitting in my flip up shack with it half open, it was a really nice afternoon. I had 3 fish laying on the ice next to my tent. I was just sitting there minding my bussiness, when I see this Huge Golden eagle, he had set his wings and heading right for me and my fish, I though no way! but sure enough he zipped right in and grabbed one of my fish right of the ice, only 10 feet away from my tent, WOW, that was Cool, but he stole a fish, So I am sitting there contemplating the whole things and here he comes again, sure enough fish number 2 gone! I wish I would have had the video, he was desprate for food and was bold enough to steal my fish, Oh well, share and share alike I guess. Good Times!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Did you call the poaching hotline on him? :lol: 

That would be pretty neat to experience.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Iceman2,
you need to read the proclamation! 
It's illigal to give fish away at the place that you are fishing.  

Oh wait,

You can, donate your fish at the residence of the reciever.
I guess you are alright as long as the Eagle lives there.  

Great story. That would be a thrill to see.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, that would be an awesome sight! I'm sure that was the last thing you were expecting to see while you were peacefully chlling on the ice (no pun intended :lol: ). 

By the way, welcome to the forum Iceman!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I had the same thing happen last winter. Well, almost, it was a bald eagle on deer creek. I got some pics if I can find them I'll add them in.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome, I've been lurking for some time, but I am so anxoius to Ice fish I had to join up and express myself!!!! The dilema I had that day was, do I count those fish as my limit, or continue to fish, I was actually there that day to get some fish for Sunday dinner, (nothing like fish on ice) I couldn't decide what to do, Fortunately I caught a pretty good sized Cut right after that that made up for the missing 2 fish.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I dropped my motorola Walkie talkie, 5 feet from my Ice hole, but it had its tractor beam on and sucked it right in. My gerber tool fell out of my pocket and you guessed it right down the suck hole. One time my boy through me the spoon and bounced twice right into the hole. One time while heavily intoxicated I bumped my friend lantern down the hole. I went to grab it and put my had down to brace myself but it went in the finders hole, so I fell right into the plastic milk carton boxes with my eye. Needless to say I got a huge shiner, and bloodied my forehead, my buddies laughed for hours.  


Be careful, these Ice holes are real suckers.


----------



## kamas_kid (Dec 4, 2008)

I had a buddy that caught a perch at rockport and was throwing it in the air and catching it, for some reason, and a seagull swooped down and caught it midair.  the only thing was is that we coudn't catch anything after that.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

ICEMAN2 said:


> Thanks for the welcome, I've been lurking for some time, but I am so anxoius to Ice fish I had to join up and express myself!!!! The dilema I had that day was, do I count those fish as my limit, or continue to fish, I was actually there that day to get some fish for Sunday dinner, (nothing like fish on ice) I couldn't decide what to do, Fortunately I caught a pretty good sized Cut right after that that made up for the missing 2 fish.


The letter of the law says that they do count against your catch.
You caught the fish and didn't release them back into the water.
Fishing is an ethical sport so only you would probably know what happened and if you stay within the law.

You did right by not catching more fish to take back home.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

He did release them back in the water, the water was just temporarily hard  :wink:


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bowgy, I think you are right!!!!, I should have caught some more. I will just have to make up for it this year, I am sorry guys (catch and release guys that is) I love trout caught from the ice, there is nothing better, It is very difficult for me to not come home with some fish to eat. I do send alot back down the hole, mind you, but I REALLY like a good fish fry.


----------



## duckaddict (Dec 31, 2007)

A couple of year ago a buddy and I were fishing on a small reservoir at night. It was one of those nights that you can barely see the hand in front of your face and we definitely were the only ones around. When we crawled out of the tent to pack our things and get out of there, we heard a noise that neither of us had heard before. Both of us grew up spending time in the mountains and are familiar with quite a few noises that criters make, but I don't think I could even describe the noise we heard. Kind of made the hair on the back of the neck stand up. 

Needless to say, to this day I still wonder what made the noise up on the hill by us ....... If we would have had someone who spooks easily with us they definitely would have messed their pants. -)O(-


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

bigfoot -8/-


----------

